# After Halloween Sales



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I was curious if people in "the know", have any tidbits they could share for those of us who want to stock up for next year. There are a few items that I already have my sights one.

I would like some foam skulls, plus some pumpkins with an led light. I love the haunts with these items hanging from trees. At a discount of course...:devil:



.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Well the first thing is to be there when they open. Last year Halloween city was doing 50% off. I have a Spirit near me this year and they told me they will be doing something but did have any numbers they could give me. 
Plan a route to all the stores so you can get to the stuff you want first and then work your way down the list. And yes, do make a list. I get side tracked and forget what I was really wanting to get sometimes. I plan money in the budget just for this event.
So: Plan a route.
Make a list of the stuff you need. 
Put money in the kitty for it
Be at the door when they open. 
Good luck,


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Bone Dancer said it all. Be early, as soon as they open go directly for what you want the most. It's good to take a buddy with you to watch your pile of stuff while you continue to snatch up what you can't live without. I make a list of things I really want so that I can just go right for them. Like BD said, plan a route. As a matter of fact, BD and I are much alike in our thought process!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Target no longer has 75% and then 90% off clearance sales. 
They changed it at Halloween last year. Now, items only go to 70% off.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Some stores are already having as much as 60% off sales right now. Shopko is having that kind of sale in this Sundays paper. There have been several stores discounting their product way ahead of the after Halloween sales. By doing so it insures them of not having a lot left over after Halloween so they don't loose as much in sales cause they don't have as much after the holiday. Already starting to see that with Christmas decor that's already in stores. :jol:


----------



## FunGirl (Oct 20, 2012)

I've seen that Macy's has some sort of deals. They seem to have a $10 off $25 coupon for the Black Friday too (if that helps someone).


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't buy any of these, but thought if anyone lived near a Dixiline Lumber Home Center, these evil gnomes are a really good deal at $5 on clearance.
Not bad as far as evil gnomes go


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

If I lived near a Dixiline Lumber Home Center, I'd buy all they have left, then sneak over to Roxy and Spooky1's house and cover their yard with them, and they'd never know who gnome bombed them. Shhh, don't anyone say anything.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your secret is safe with me.


----------

